# Can't Stream from Roamio Pro to iPad



## US285126 (May 12, 2014)

I have a Roamio Pro operating on a MoCa network with a Mini slave. Mini and Roamio are operating fine.

I have installed the Tivo app on my iPad Air and am able to control the machines from it but am unable to setup streaming. The error I get is "No Streaming Device found."

I have verified I am on the same network. I can see the TIVO MAC addresses on the wired router connections and my iPad in the Wireless area.

TiVo support has supposedly escalated my issue, but I've gotten nowhere for the the last 3 weeks.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

How is the Roamio Pro streamer getting its IP address assigned (it gets a different IP address than the Roamio Pro itself, as you probably know after debugging for 3 weeks)? Are you able to ping the streamer IP address from a wired PC? How about pinging it from a wireless device (like your Ipad)?

One possibility is that your router or Wireless AP is not forwarding mDNS packets properly - that's how the iPad and streamer are able to discover each other. The Ipad and main Roamio device have other discovery mechanisms available. Eg, my McAfee network map includes my main Roamio Pro IP address, but doesn't know about the streamer IP address (my router network map includes both).


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

US285126 said:


> I have installed the Tivo app on my iPad Air and am able to control the machines from it but am unable to setup streaming. The error I get is "No Streaming Device found."
> 
> I have verified I am on the same network. I can see the TIVO MAC addresses on the wired router connections and my iPad in the Wireless area.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Your Roamio should show 2 IP addresses with 2 Mac addreses, one for the Tivo it's self and the other for the Stream built into it. Can you access your router (assuming it gives out IP addresses by it's DHCP) and see if there are two similer Mac addresses and see if it "see's" the two Roamio interfaces? If nothing else you can install angryip which is a ping IP discover utility (Google it to find and install it) but that utility will tell you all the IP addresses your home network has active. First you need to be sure you an find the stream on the wired ethernet network and if so, then see if you can find it on the wireless network. Hopefully you have at least one computer connected by ethernet to confirm its there otherwise you will to use your interface to your router to find it, whiles it's one network keep in mind you have two networks, one is the wired ethernet network and the other being your wireless network, when everything is working correctly it appears as one network but physically it's two.

Once you know the IP address of the Stream, On your ethernet side of your network verify it's live by opening a webbrowser and go to *http://<StreamIP>:49152/sysinfo * (replace <StreamIP > with the numerical IP address you found from above, most likely something like 192.168.1.20 depending on your network)

Then if that confirms it's live on the wired network, go to a webbrowser on your wireless and enter the same: *http://<StreamIP>:49152/sysinfo *to confirm its live on the wireless network. After that if you Apple can see it, then there is most likely something on the Apple that is preventing the app from finding it.

If you see the Stream on the ethernet side but not the wireless, see if your wireless router AP is running the wireless devices in isolation mode. That is security option on newer wireless router that allow wireless devices access to the Internet but not to the home network. I had that problem last month and the stream app kept thinking it wasn't at home. The first time you setup the IOS app, you have to be at home so it can find the Stream device, if it can't see it in that initial setup, it will do what you are describing. After that initial setup, it should work at home and away from home off outside Internet connections.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I believe the Apple IOS need Universal Plug and Play (UPnP) to find the Stream, I'm not 100 sure but I thought I read somewhere that having it disabled on your router can cause problems but I stand corrected if such is not correct.

I assume Tivo support has had you do all the regular stuff like uninstalling the IOS app and resetting the Roamio and router?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

eboydog said:


> I believe the Apple IOS need Universal Plug and Play (UPnP) to find the Stream, I'm not 100‰ sure but I thought I read somewhere that having it disabled on your router can cause problems but I stand corrected if such is not correct.


 That would only be relevant for Out Of Home (OOH) streaming, and currently OOH uses a Proxy server instead of UPnP anyway, so it shouldn't be a factor at all for in home streaming.

My 1st step in diagnosing Stream related problems is always to connect to the Stream with iOS Safari browser using following URL:

```
http://<stream ip>:49152/sysinfo
```
(Note that for Roamio Plus/Pro units with built in Stream, the stream ip is different than the roamio ip).

If that doesn't work then you need to work on your home network until it does, since if iOS can't talk to the Stream then nothing else relating to Stream is going to work.


----------



## US285126 (May 12, 2014)

eboydog said:


> Your Roamio should show 2 IP addresses with 2 Mac addreses, one for the Tivo it's self and the other for the Stream built into it. Can you access your router (assuming it gives out IP addresses by it's DHCP) and see if there are two similer Mac addresses and see if it "see's" the two Roamio interfaces? If nothing else you can install angryip which is a ping IP discover utility (Google it to find and install it) but that utility will tell you all the IP addresses your home network has active. First you need to be sure you an find the stream on the wired ethernet network and if so, then see if you can find it on the wireless network. Hopefully you have at least one computer connected by ethernet to confirm its there otherwise you will to use your interface to your router to find it, whiles it's one network keep in mind you have two networks, one is the wired ethernet network and the other being your wireless network, when everything is working correctly it appears as one network but physically it's two.
> 
> Once you know the IP address of the Stream, On your ethernet side of your network verify it's live by opening a webbrowser and go to *http://<StreamIP>:49152/sysinfo * (replace <StreamIP > with the numerical IP address you found from above, most likely something like 192.168.1.20 depending on your network)
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input above. I'm not able to check now, but I don't believe I have three MAC addresses attached to the network. I only see the Roamio MAC and the Mini MAC. If I indeed am missing the built-in Stream MAC, what steps do I need to take to get it showing up?


----------



## US285126 (May 12, 2014)

CrispyCritter said:


> How is the Roamio Pro streamer getting its IP address assigned (it gets a different IP address than the Roamio Pro itself, as you probably know after debugging for 3 weeks)? Are you able to ping the streamer IP address from a wired PC? How about pinging it from a wireless device (like your Ipad)?
> 
> One possibility is that your router or Wireless AP is not forwarding mDNS packets properly - that's how the iPad and streamer are able to discover each other. The Ipad and main Roamio device have other discovery mechanisms available. Eg, my McAfee network map includes my main Roamio Pro IP address, but doesn't know about the streamer IP address (my router network map includes both).


Thanks for your input. I don't see the second entry for the streamer in the wired connections. I use a Netgear router. Are there other settings I might want to play with on the router?


----------



## s10023 (Nov 12, 2013)

a few days ago i was trying to stream to my ipad. i was seeing my shows listed on the ipad but it was not streaming-- same error message you were getting. i rebooted the roamio and then everything started working.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

US285126 said:


> Thanks for your input. I don't see the second entry for the streamer in the wired connections. I use a Netgear router. Are there other settings I might want to play with on the router?


If you give your router model number, people may be able to help.

The MAC entry for the streamer should be one away from the MAC id for the main Roamio Pro.

Are your IP addresses being given out by a DHCP server on the router, or are some static? Is this a wireless router giving out the wireless IP addresses also?


----------



## US285126 (May 12, 2014)

CrispyCritter said:


> If you give your router model number, people may be able to help.
> 
> The MAC entry for the streamer should be one away from the MAC id for the main Roamio Pro.
> 
> Are your IP addresses being given out by a DHCP server on the router, or are some static? Is this a wireless router giving out the wireless IP addresses also?


The streamer address is definitely not showing up. The router is a Netgear WNR2000v2. Router is acting as DHCP server and no addresses are static. Router is assigning all IP addresses as far as I can determine.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

As CrispyCritter pointed out, you should be able to at least see the Roamio Pro IP and corresponding MAC ID in your router interface. Then you should look for another MAC ID which is almost same except for last digit or two which would be the Stream. If that's not showing up then sounds like a Stream hardware issue with your Roamio Pro.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

I would reboot the router and then the Roamio. If you still don't see the streamer ID on the router (but see the main Roamio Pro), I agree with moyekj that it sounds like the streamer hardware.

Did you ever have the Roamio set up for wireless? There was a bug that made it difficult to completely change from wireless to wired, and it's possible the streamer got caught up in that. I wouldn't think it was the case, but I can't think of anything else (except the hardware possibility.)


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Does the netgear router show the wired connections to your network? Have you confirmed on your ethernet side of the network if you can see or notsee the stream? No offense tomoyekj but the first step is see if the Stream is active on the wired ethernet side of your network since that is were it first connects. Do not assume the port on your router is working, try a different port AND try a different ethernet cable, many complex problems have been caused by a simple bad cable.

<edit> still check the cable, duh I was thinking more along the lines of the external Steam box as that's what I have... I forgot yours is built into your Roamio! But still change cables and change ports, you might still have a bad ethernet connection despite your mini working fine...

I only have a couple basic Roamio's so I don't know, in the plus/pro, isn't there a place in settings/network that will display the TiVo's IP addresses including the stream (I have an external stream so I don't know)? Or does it just show the primary network interface for the Tivo? With the Stream built in, are there no options in the Roamio settings for the stream?

FYI - Not saying this is your problem but I just got rid of my netgear router because ALL the wireless connections got stuck in wireless isolation mode and I couldn't switch it off which was the root of all my stream problems. I first thought the router was toast so I bought a new different router to replace it and everything worked. It wasn't until later after I did a factory reset to the netgear did I finally find the problem, personally it is my belief the newest netgear routers are nothing but crap and I will never own another, their quality in the last five years has been terrible, I wouldn't give my worse enemy a netgear router/ap. My netgear router would at its whim just throw all the wireless connections back and forth into isolation mode, one week my apple would work fine at home, the next it kept thinking it was away from home.

I spent worked a entire week working with Tivo support with my stream problems, they had no idea or helpful ideas other than to stop using my switch, reboot everything and uninstall and reinstall the Tivo app;Tivo support knows nothing at the Stream other than they sell it. For example they knew nothing about the sysinfo webbroswer screen which someone here suggested.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Reboot the Roamio as another posted pointed out. Especially if you haven't done that since you began working with TiVo on this. You've probably done this, though.

On the TiVo System Info screen (on the DVR), what do you have listed for TiVo Service Account Status, TiVo Service Level, and TiVoToGo? It may be possible that your service is not provisioned properly on TiVo's end and that is disabling the streaming hardware.


----------



## US285126 (May 12, 2014)

mrizzo80 said:


> Reboot the Roamio as another posted pointed out. Especially if you haven't done that since you began working with TiVo on this. You've probably done this, though.
> 
> On the TiVo System Info screen (on the DVR), what do you have listed for TiVo Service Account Status, TiVo Service Level, and TiVoToGo? It may be possible that your service is not provisioned properly on TiVo's end and that is disabling the streaming hardware.


Haven't been able to reboot, but I did try this a couple times before.

Acct Status is 3: Account in Good Standing. TiVo Service Level is C: 060514. TivoToGo is a,a,a,a. Software version is 20.4.1-USA-6-840


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

As I said, you need to reboot the router also, at least once. Ideally:
turn the router off
turn the TiVo off
reboot the router
reboot the TiVo

If the TiVo streamer doesn't show up in the router's list after that, call TiVo because you probably have a non-working streamer in your Roamio, and there's nothing really to do except replace the TiVo (or accept your Roamio Pro will act like a Roamio Basic in this regard.)


----------



## MLAKE1 (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi everyone -

I'm hoping someone might be able to lend a hand in me trying to get my Roamio to stream, both within my home network as well as out of home. It worked at one point in time when I first set it up, but over the last few months, no dice. I can sometimes get it stream for anywhere from a few seconds to a couple minutes, but then it just stalls and freezes and won't start back up.

Similar to some other posters, I have no problem seeing the Roamio through the iOS apps and being able to see what shows are there, delete shows, add season passes, etc. I also have no problem running the programming through the TiVo Mini.

Router is assigning IP addresses via DHCP.

I've tried restarting the Roamio, MoCA adapter, and router (powering down in that order, unplugging, and powering them up in reverse order). I've tried rebooting and deleting/reinstalling the apps. I also have done repeat setups of "setting up stream" within the iOS app - sometimes is successful, sometimes not. Even when successful, same results of being able to stream for a few secs to a minute and then freezes.

I tried the diagnostics noted above - I can see through the router interface the IP/MAC addresses for both the Roamio and Stream. I am able to successfully pull up the Stream System Information. At normal state, it shows the Streaming State of "Ready" and Transcode Status "Running" with all other system information registered. 

When the system freezes, the Transcode Status goes to "Offline" and all other system information disappears on the System Information site.

Hardware I'm working with:
- TiVo Roamio Pro connected via MoCA network
- Roamio Pro Software Version 20.4.1-USA-6-840
- Stream Software Version 19.1.6-USB-6
- TiVo Account Status: 3 - Good Standing
- TiVo Service Level: C: 061614
- Using MoCA adapter sold by TiVo
- Linksys EA4500 Router (firmware most up-to-date)
- TiVo Mini
- (2) Apple iPads - one running iOS 7, one running iOS 5

I've unsuccessfully tried both tech support with TiVo and Linksys to no avail.

Anyone have any suggestions on anything else I should try, or thoughts on what might be going on here? Most grateful for any insight as I'm out of ideas on what to do.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

MLAKE1: What about the temperature information of the internal Stream (show in Stream sysinfo web page)? You should monitor that to see if it's getting too hot. There's been some reports of thermal induced Stream shutdown as the Stream chip can get pretty hot when in use.
Also, while streaming use 3 finger swipe to get diagnostics at bottom of the picture on your iPad. The last column is called "Health" and is usually 75-100% during normal use. I'd watch that and see if that number goes low when the freezes happen.
Finally, 1 more thing to try if you haven't already is download instead of stream to see if you can get more of a program that way compared to streaming.


----------



## MLAKE1 (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks moyekj ... appreciate the reply. Here's what I've found ...

On standby mode, it's at 45C. When I began streaming, it went up to about 52-56C before stalling out. Seems warm from what I recall the operating temps of the TiVo boxes to be, but not sure how that compares to what the Stream should be operating at?

I've also tried the download versus stream option and same results - it'll get anywhere from 500K - 10MB before it quits.

Not sure how to do the three-finger swipe ... is it literally three fingers at same time on the iPad and swipe up? Should the info screen be up when I do it? Maybe it's irrelevant if any of the figures above trip a cord?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

MLAKE1 said:


> Not sure how to do the three-finger swipe ... is it literally three fingers at same time on the iPad and swipe up? Should the info screen be up when I do it? Maybe it's irrelevant if any of the figures above trip a cord?


 After initiating streaming of a show to your iPad, swipe with 3 fingers from left to right to get the diagnostics on bottom of the screen.

The stream does run hot when active - mine goes above 60C, but I think there are some Stream units that are more sensitive to heat than others. In another thread someone determined that if he pulled off the TiVo cover and blew a fan over the motherboard to keep it as cool as possible, the Stream then would work properly without stalling. Hence he determined it was a Stream hardware issue and needed a replacement unit to fix.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

just a huge thank you guys for writing this up- i've spent hrs on teh phone with tech support trying to stream to my ipad mini. the last guy basically said i have a defective ipad and tivo doesn't support ipads. with an attitude like that i couldn't continue. After i got off the phone i tried to stream to my iphone- same exact issue.

what i have tried is
restarting the Romio
restarting the wirless router
taking the tivo out of a hub & a switch and going straight into the wifi router
uninstalling the app & reinstalling it

it's thrown a variety of errors, 'steaming device not found' 'unknown error found' and 'problem streaming' are the errors displayed.

When i click on stream test i don't see a tv show, just the count down numbers. 
When i get time, i will try the above diagnostic suggestions!


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

IF i had a problem like this I'd go buy a new router that is known to be working with Roamio streaming with little setup needed and try that just to see if it was something about your old router or it probably is the Tivo itself.

IT's an easy peasy way of troubleshooting imo.

Personally I have an Apple Extreme and it is pretty much ready to go out of the box. And I had zero problems getting mine setup. 


Oh and I'd make sure I could return it before i bought it.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

that would make somewhat sense if the problem was the router. some of us are concerned it's the streaming part in the roamio has gone bad.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

moyekj said:


> As CrispyCritter pointed out, you should be able to at least see the Roamio Pro IP and corresponding MAC ID in your router interface. Then you should look for another MAC ID which is almost same except for last digit or two which would be the Stream. If that's not showing up then sounds like a Stream hardware issue with your Roamio Pro.


my service, status & togo are all in line with everyone elses posts

My router otoh doesn't seem to be showing the roamio's wifi MAC address.

I also tried my stand alone stream & that does not show in the wifi section of the router. I turned off the roamio for the stream test -

my router is a netgear r6300

when i get hm from vaka i will get another router & test the hypothesis


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

alyssa said:


> that would make somewhat sense if the problem was the router. some of us are concerned it's the streaming part in the roamio has gone bad.


That's the point. To eliminate the router from the equation.


----------



## DancyMunchkin (Jul 7, 2014)

alyssa said:


> my router is a netgear r6300


That's the router I have and streaming works fine. Perhaps it's a setting on yours or yours is failing?


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

DancyMunchkin said:


> That's the router I have and streaming works fine. Perhaps it's a setting on yours or yours is failing?


that is indeed my thought. i can't fully test anything until i get home & get a second router and/or delve into the setting of the router.

very interesting to hear another 6300 is working. the tech support tivo guy said they had a few reports on that router.


----------



## koberlin1 (Aug 11, 2011)

This thread has been extremely helpful! I recently ran into the issue of the Tivo iOS app giving me the "No Streaming Devices Found" error when trying to setup in-home streaming with my Roamio Pro. It started happening out of the blue after having worked great for about a year.

I had talked with two Tivo techs over the last few weeks including one very rude one who said they don't support the Tivo being connected to the router via a switch and would not diagnose it with me! I asked him for his supervisor and spoke with him and he politely requested I connect it directly to my switch. Told him I have been streaming from it for a year without problems with the switch in-line but we tried anyway. Lo and behold, it still did not work. Rebooted the Tivo Roamio Pro and my Apple Airport Extreme and is started working again only to stop again a day later.

Just got off the phone with a third and fantastic Tivo tech support rep and referenced this thread letting him know I could see my Roamio Pro's MAC on my network (and could connect to it via the iOS app) but could not see the Roamio Pro's built-in Stream MAC address (and could not setup streaming in the iOS app). I use an iOS app called "Fing" for network scanning...awesome app. As indicated in this thread the Stream's MAC address is just one numeric higher (the last numeric in the MAC address) than the Roamio Pro's ethernet mac address. Anyway we spent an hour and a half exhausting possible issues...we switched the Roamio Pro to wireless, reconnected to the service, tried assigning static IP address for both the Roamio Pro's ethernet and Stream MAC addresses, etc with no luck.

All things pointed to the Roamio Pro's internal Stream burning out...probably was on its last legs after I had rebooted prior and got it working for a day and now is totally dead. They are sending me out a replacement unit....will et you know if that solves the issue (fingers crossed).

UPDATE: the replacement they sent me works....confirmation that the stream module in the malfunctioning unit had stopped working. What a PITA transferring over Season Pass and DVR'd shows though.


----------

